# Shot with the LBS tis weekend while camping



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys! Went on a well needed 3 day camping trip this weekend . me and JoJo did some fly fishing and spend some family time ... Thanks @Ibojoe for getting us hooked on fly fishing!! . Also managed to get a couple shots in .. Here is one i hit record on .. A shot on a dandelion with my LBS a buddy sent me .. He made it from a over sized tree fork. Thanks for looking guys! LBS baby! https://youtube.com/shorts/1ZWDOdubWxc?feature=share












































Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're a good Dad . Your son will remember for the rest of his life . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery and two of the best buddies ever.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I do alot of fly fishing and love it. Great to see you and your son out together enjoying the great outdoors.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad you got away for a nice weekend. That's a beautiful place!
Awesome shot. That dandelion didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Right on man! Great shot! I'm trying to figure out which lake that is. Freaking beautiful wherever it is! Also I've gotta be a newb real quick and ask what an LBS is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice catches and great shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks awesome! Beautiful Lake, great place for fishing and shooting. I'm heading up into the mountains in two weeks I cannot wait... 8 days away from society! Definitely bringing my Mini shooter though.

Cheers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Right on man! Great shot! I'm trying to figure out which lake that is. Freaking beautiful wherever it is! Also I've gotta be a newb real quick and ask what an LBS is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Joey but LBS = Little Big Shot ( Joey's specialty )
Here's the two he made me&#8230;.LOVE them !


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > Right on man! Great shot! I'm trying to figure out which lake that is. Freaking beautiful wherever it is! Also I've gotta be a newb real quick and ask what an LBS is.
> ...


 Look at that blue one!!! I've been needing a good little EDC pocket shooter too (like a hole in the head) but still though, needing one lol. Those are awesome. Now I know just where to go to get one, and shipping isn't bad when you can drive over and pick it up . Thanks for sharing Darrell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Anytime brother, they aren't cheap but Joey is an incredible artist and has done some amazing custom slings.

You can't go wrong with an LBS Baby ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great post J5 your boy growing fast brother haha . Man I can’t wait see him outshooting ya haha . Great shot bro ;-)


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good stuff


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you very very much . thats a big compliment to me bud . being a good dad is number 1 on my list . thanks 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you !!  .. Means alot Tag! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you!  . thats cool that you fly fish as well! Fishing is mine and my sons favorite thing to do .. We tie our own flies and enjoy it! .. This day they couldnt leave the elk hair caddis alone!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you so very much my friend!!  .. You know we love our fishing!! . we had a good time and cant wait to get out again 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

And thank you! It was a fun shot! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks alot man!!  .. I appreciate it . we sure had a good time . and that was a fun shot ! . that lake is called Fenton lake in the jemez mountians  . really a cool mountian lake ! .. Awesome you live in N.M. as well! . what city? .. And the LBS is my first and most popular design  the Little Big Shot . suoer pocketable and fun to carry and shoot! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Your very welcome buddy!! . and thank you so much!  . we sure had fun! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you very much man!! Much appreciated! . i hope you guys have a great time up there ! . nothing like some time away from all the crazyness lol! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks alot my friend!!!  and great to see those babys!!  . so glad your still enjoying them!! LBS baby!!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhhhhh yeahhh!!  . 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

thank you very much for the kind words man! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks alot PB!!  appreciate it dude ! . yeah he is growing real fast .. Gonna be a monster lol .. He is nipping at my heels man .. But i think i have a few good solid years of dominance still left 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks alot Hoggy!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------

